# fragen zur Wasserkugel



## Nepos (7. April 2005)

Habe mich die letzten angel touren gefragt ob die fisch nicht verschreckt werden wenn man mit ner wasser kugel auswirft?

Bei welchen fischen ist der einsatz einer wasserkugel besonders zu empfelen?

Welchen abstand sollte man zwischen kugel und haken wählen? nicht das die kugel die fische abschreckt?!

vielen dank im vorraus

Nepos


----------



## Lechfischer (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Wie fischst du sie denn?Gezupft oder einfach mit Naturköder ausgeworfen und liegen gelassen?


----------



## Silverstar (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*



			
				Nepos schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich die letzten angel touren gefragt ob die fisch nicht verschreckt werden wenn man mit ner wasser kugel auswirft?
> 
> Bei welchen fischen ist der einsatz einer wasserkugel besonders zu empfelen?
> 
> ...


 
Also ob Forelle, Karpfen oder sogar Hecht Verwende ich die Wasserkugel. (grün) und fangen tue ich sie auch :q 

ist für mich am leichtesten :q  ausserdem kommt man auch noch weiter wie mit pose oder so. es gibt ja Durchsichtige Wasserkugeln die sind auch nur zu empfehlen (Karpfen im Sommer, Hecht im flachwasser)


----------



## Case (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Forellen scheint der Einsatz von Wasserkugeln nicht zu stören. Egal ob im See liegend oder bewegt, oder im Bach treibend. Meine Vorfächer für Trockenfliege sind so 60-100cm, bei Naturködern im See je nach Tiefe in der ich Angeln will. 40cm geht da auch noch. 

Case


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

also ich nehm für karpfen im sommer bei sonne immer wasserkugel mit schwimmbrot die entfernung is da so nen halber meter und gefangen hab ich die karpfen damit eigentlich immer ! und ich mein ob du jetzt nen 50g grundblei oder ne wasserkugel auswirfst was macht den unterschied erschreckt -oder tut es halt nicht- beides die karpfen ! die wasserkugel is bei mir immer durchsichtig da sie nicht als anzeiger dienst sondern als wurfgewicht und bei ner roten kugel werden die carps immer misstrauisch wenn das ding neben dem brötchen schwimmt ! ob einer dran iss merkt man bei schwimmbrot immer, undzwar dann wenn die rute ins wasser zu rutschen droht 
cya


p.s. einma is als wir noch kein rod pod hatten da ham wir immer mit bügel zu aufgrund geangelt haha da is uns die angel vom steg ins wasser gerutscht und fuhr da lang is echt wahr dann musste mein kumpel erstma hinterher springen das war sooo geil


----------



## Lechfischer (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Ich glaube nicht,dass die die Fische erschrickt.Aber nur wenn du sie nicht einzupfst-dann erzeugt die solch große Druckwellen,dass da jeder Fisch außer vielleicht nem Waller oder nem Riesenhecht Angst vor haben muss.


----------



## Silverstar (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur wenn du sie nicht einzupfst-dann erzeugt die solch große Druckwellen,dass da jeder Fisch außer vielleicht nem Waller oder nem Riesenhecht Angst vor haben muss.


 
Mit was für Wasserkugeln angelst du den das sie soooooo ne Druckwellen machen?? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Lechfischer (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Durchmesser 4 cm.Die machen voll riesige Wellen.Ich konnte schon oft Fische sehen,die davor geflüchtet sind.Meist große Brassen.


----------



## Silverstar (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Durchmesser 4 cm.


 
wer angelt den mit solchen Totschlägern?? nimm ne nummer kleiner . angel auf Hecht mit ner 3er, klappt wunderbar. die 3er ist meiner meinung nach die erfolgreichere sogar auf Karpfen...


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

hmm 3cm is derbe wenig find ich ok für forelle is ok aber für karpfen nehm ich immer 5 oder 6 ! hat man schönes wurfgewicht und kann perfekt ans gebüsch werfen ! also so seh ich das !
cya


----------



## Keno (7. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Hi,
also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine gezupfte Wasserkugel sogar eine Lockwirkung hat. So habe ich schon in der spiegelglatten Ostsee (das Wasser war wirklich wie ein Spiegel) Hornhechte auf diese Weise zum Biss reizen können. Normales Schleppen oder treiben lassen brachte an dem Tag keinen Biss! Ohnehin ist die Wasserkugel für mich beim Hornhechtangeln die erste Wahl, was für dich in Kiel ja auch ganz interessant sein könnte.......

Gruß Keno


----------



## Nepos (8. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Ja auf alle fälle.... 
Vielen dank für eure zahlreichen antworten 

Neps


----------



## Tyron (8. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Ich angel eigentlich nicht so gerne mit den "Bojen"! 
Für den Forellenseeangler, der nicht auf Masse, sondern auch mit 2,3 Forellen zufrieden ist, sind Bojen-Montagen ja ok, aber wundern sollte man sich im Nachhinein aber trotzdem nicht, wenn man weniger fängt, als sein Nachbar, der viieeeel leichter fischt.

Auf Karpfen und Hecht verwende ich ebenfalls andere Auftriebskörper!!!!

Einzigen beiden Vorteile der Wasserkugeln:

-gute Wurfeigenschaften und...
-leichter Montageaufbau


----------



## fishermax (9. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Also ich hab letzten Sommer immer mit ner 2'er Wasserkugel und Grashüpfern als Köder auf Köderfische geangelt. Vorfachlänge: ca 50 cm 
Hakengr. 10 - 14
Hat super geklappt #6 (einmal hat sogar n Karpfen gebissen, der aber leider am 12er Vorfach abgerissen ist) ! Auch beim Zupfen gab's keine Probleme, ich hab damit sogar besser gefangen als ohne!
Auf andere Fischarten hab ichs noch nicht probiert, aber diesen Sommer bestimmt!


----------



## Keno (9. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Ich habe die Kugel frei auf der Schnur, der Fisch hat also keinen Widerstand.................


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Hab sogar beim Meeräschenangeln festgestellt das die Dinger von der Wasserkugel angelockt werden wenn die richtig schön aufs Wasser klatscht .
Vielleicht weil ich mit einer Schweren Wasserkugel an der Angel auch das Brot zum Anfüttern ausgeworfen habe ?


----------



## Christian F. (22. April 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Wie sieht denn die Montage mit einer Wasserkugel aus, wenn man auf Forelle geht?

Christian F.


----------



## M_A_R_L_I_N (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Also ich angle am Forellenseen mit 1.20 cm vorfach mit Power Bait.

                      Gruß M_A_R_L_I_N


----------



## **bass** (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

also verrat mal meine forellen montage mit kugel und trotzdem ohne widerstand und das beste ist es nicht mal ein anhieb noetig also das sieht so aus

kugel-2m schnur-den kleinsten schwimmer den du finden kannst a9bzw. streichholz benutzen)-dann vorfach (ohne wirbel oder blei)

es ist nicht ganz einfach die montage auszuwerfen aber mit uebung klappt das

beim biss zieht die forelle den kleinen schwimmer einfach unter (spuert auch kein widerstand) und wenn die kugel bis wandert haengt sie durch den widerstand der kugel gleich von selbst. weitere vorteil ist das der koeder oft nicht geschluckt wird...

versuchs mal


----------



## anglerbraut (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Hallo,
was heißt denn "frei" auf der Schnur? Das man die Kugel nur durch ein Loch fädelt oder wird die Wasserkugel an etwas anderem befestigt, das frei auf der Schnur gleitet?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Hallo !

Was heisst denn gezupft im Zusammenhang mit Wasserkugeln ?


----------



## Trader1667 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: fragen zur Wasserkugel*

Um wirklich effektiv auch die vorsichtigen Forellen zu fangen und außerdem in großer Distanz zu fischen, verwende ich eine freilaufende Wasserkugel auf der Hauptschnur, dann einen Stopper, hinter dem Stopper eine ca 0,5 cm große Pilotkugel, dann der Wirbel und das Vorfach. 

Da die Pilotkugel variabel auf der Schnur zu verschieben ist, könnt ihr die Angeltiefe somit bestimmen. 

 Wie oben schon genannt: Extrem weite Würfe möglich und die Forellen bekommen das Gewicht der Wasserkugel nicht mit.


----------

